# Medication/Recovery



## Lady_leatherneck72 (May 3, 2013)

My doc refused to test my leptin and reverse T3 so I went on line and paid to have them done myself. Went to a lab and got them done and just got the results. Leptin levels are LOW and Reverse T3 is HIGH. I had a suspicion this was the case after reading all the stuff available about this but now I dont know how to approach him for treatment. I am on the Levo and also Cytomel but I also want to try HGH therapy as well as Byetta or Symlin. Anyone have any advice on this combo?


----------

